# Wysteria and S.P.



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's been a long week and I am just now getting a chance to post!

Wysteria <my daughters 2yo 75% boer doe> kidded in the wee hours of Tuesday morning when we had the bitter cold weather. It was -9 at the time and wind chill was -30, very brutal as we are not used to that kind of cold at all.
Poor Wysteria, when her water broke and gushed down her legs, it turned icy! She was shivering, so I turned the heat lamp on to help her out. 
First born was her doe kid. Then about 30 minutes later a buck kid. 
The buck has the same facial marking as her, and looks so much like Wysteria when she was a baby!

Wysteria is a great mama, very protective of her kids. The only problem we are seeing may be that she isn't producing enough milk  She's eating well, in great condition <doesn't look like she just had twin 10lb. kids!>, she won't eat alfalfa pellets, but I can get her to eat BOSS.
Her doe was hunched up outside today shivering a bit, could be she was tired and got a bit cold <it was in the low 50s, cloudy and a little bit of a breeze>. As a precaution we'll most likely nurse the kids off of our doe that lost her babies a few times a day to help mama out.

BTW, it was so cold the little does ears kept trying to freeze! We worked on the ears, then body, ears, body. When we got as much as we could do with the towels, we used the blow dryer. When they were mostly dry we put them in a plastic tote box w/bedding, and I finished drying them while they were in there with the blow dryer. It freaked mom out a little bit, but in the end that is what it took to get the babies dry, towels alone weren't going to do it this time.

I took these yesterday @ 2 days old
Wysteria and her doe



























Wysteria and her buck kid


















I love his face, he looks like such a character lol



























S.P. -- We were finishing up in Wysteria's stall <making babies a box like thing to sleep in>, and I looked over and saw some streaming from S.P. I knew she was in early labor. I told her she better let me have a nap first lol That was about 6am.

She had a buck kid right around 3pm, and a doe kid about 20 minutes later. She is the type that will NOT clean her babies. I had to tie the umbilical cord with dental floss to severe it so I could put each baby in front of her. She'd sniff them, lick them a little bit, but I had to do all the work. It was warmer than when Wysteria kidded, so no need for the blow dryer, we were able to get everything with towels and we used paper towels on the ears <someone somewhere had suggested it and it worked great!>.

By about 12 hours later, I noticed mama was favoring the doe. She did this last year, favored her buck kid and was mean to the doe kid <she had triplets last year, we pulled the runt after 2 days to raise on a bottle>. I gave her some stern warnings, and she seemed to chill out. She allows him to nurse, but otherwise she seems like she could care less about him 
He's such a sweetie too, so he is 'my baby' haha 

Here's the little man, he was about 8.5lbs. 


















And the doe <she was about 9lbs. at birth>



























We put Wysteria and S.P. and the babies out in the backyard together. Usually they stay on opposite sides of the yard. But yesterday they came closer, and seemed to have an issue with the boys going to the wrong mama's. It was actually pretty funny because the does really didn't notice lol

S.P. should have 'purple' sweaters...notice the black sweater lol









S.P. on the right, again should have 'both purple' sweaters lol









Today, the does were more alert and would walk away if the wrong baby nursed on them.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, a busy time for you! It stinks to have does kid when it's freezing out, glad the babies are doing good.
And I LOVE their faces! . So cute! You take such good pics, especially moving shots.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

They are all so cute. I love how you color cordinate the kids. Congrats :stars:


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

These are some of the greatest pics I have ever seen of baby boers..you should make a calendar! They are so so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

So very cute!!  love the purple cape!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Rusty said:


> These are some of the greatest pics I have ever seen of baby boers..you should make a calendar! They are so so cute!


That would one goaty person calender! What a good idea..


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Too cute and congrats! Oh my that one does have her face!!! but that doeling I love how her chin has like a little upside down triangle it ads character! I love that they are letting the kids go where ever. I had some last year that just let all the kids nurse who ever and they all shared. I think it is the best way to go.

Be sure to get you some rest and enjoy those kids! I am head over heels in love with how cute they are!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute. 

Someone has their head stuck, LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Pam - that's Pandora lol Nosey brat! She doesn't seem to know what to think of the babies! 

Thanks for all the kind comments everyone  They are so much fun. We had the babies out again today. Wysteria's babies are starting to bounce around more.
Their little does have been very shy around us, but today they are more curious and not running away when we pet them. We've spent so much time with Snow White's babies...lol
We have a cold front going through, so it cooled off from low 50s, to low 40s, but wind chill in the mid 30s. Tomorrow should be really nice, so they should be able to spend most of the day outside


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, too cute, she is a curious girl and wants to get as close as she possibly can. :grin:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute babies!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Awwwww!!! So cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd update on the babies. They are 8 days old and doing very well  The 4 of them play like crazy, and discovered the back deck can be a fun place to bounce around  The doelings seem to follow each other around, and the bucklings follow each other around. They keep their mom's busy!

SP is doing GREAT with her buckling! I haven't seen her act mean towards him at all, and lets him nurse whenever he wants! I hope that doesn't change. She is our hardest keeper, we'd planned to sell her, but if she continues to be a good mom, babies do well again in 4-H for the kids, then we may not sell her 

Some pics from the last few days

SP's buckling









SP's doeling









I love her expression....as if she's saying 'Really?'


















SP's buckling was pawing at my leg yesterday as if to say 'Play with me?' He's so cute









Wysteria's buckling 









Wysteria's doeling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

To cute! They look like they are loads of fun.


----------

